# Cool Youtube Music Videos



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 25, 2006)

Let's start a list of our fave youtube music videos!

King Crimson playing Elephant Talk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZbOdgevxDE

Genesis with Gabriel doing Musical Box: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmDFTcv18sw


----------



## Mahal (Oct 26, 2006)

There's a lot of links and opinions in the "No Loops" Thread in this subforum :wink:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes does Roundabout live in '72: http://youtube.com/watch?v=-BvgkRK75aE& ... ed&search=

NIN's March of the Pigs: http://youtube.com/watch?v=h3rUe040u7U& ... ed&search=


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 26, 2006)

Old Blues fans:

Son House doing Levee Camp Blues: http://youtube.com/watch?v=w0v8XBrIgYE& ... ed&search=

Leadbelly does Pick A Bale of Cotton: http://youtube.com/watch?v=P0ilqkfUTLI

A true giant, Skip James - Devil Got My Woman: http://youtube.com/watch?v=WIzNzOUglNM


----------



## midphase (Oct 26, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EJCPp9zJh8

For all you Intel Core 2 Duo fans!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5CUy8dIeGA

For all you Dell built-to-order fans!


----------



## Pando (Oct 26, 2006)

Aah, the nirvana of high-school bands

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAMyQdBWhUw


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 27, 2006)

As a moderator, I'm seriously tempted to banish that last post to neverland! But, in the spirit of this place, allow me instead to strongly suggest that a parallel thread be started called, The Worst YouTube Videos... :lol:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 27, 2006)

Some jazz gems:

Bill Evans does Waltz for Debby: http://youtube.com/watch?v=dH3GSrCmzC8

Bill Evans does My Foolish Heart: http://youtube.com/watch?v=a2LFVWBmoiw& ... ed&search=

Miles Davis, Coltrane do So What: http://youtube.com/watch?v=Cg5cUIU7oHs& ... ed&search=

Coltrane with Eric Dolphy do Impressions: http://youtube.com/watch?v=kUzFbT5JT1M& ... ed&search=

Lester Young, Buddy Rich, Ray Brown improvise (it gets better after the intro): http://youtube.com/watch?v=LQGaTjBv18s& ... ed&search=


----------



## Mahal (Oct 27, 2006)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri 27 Oct said:


> As a moderator, I'm seriously tempted to banish that last post to neverland! But, in the spirit of this place, allow me instead to strongly suggest that a parallel thread be started called, The Worst YouTube Videos... :lol:


This goes into the "worst"-thread:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5103298305013044818&pl=true (http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... 18&amp;pl=true)


----------



## PaulR (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for posting Bill Evans, Ned. Just looks effortless, but of course it's not. Great player.

Here's one of my favourite punk poets from many years ago.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6kLhZTP4ywY

Great comedy accent, the Mancunian accent.


----------



## Pando (Oct 27, 2006)

Horn Man: :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0_wc9BuI6M


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 29, 2006)

Edgar Winter and band in a terrific performance of Frankenstein: http://youtube.com/watch?v=wGNTof21jWE

Bill Bruford Band with Allan Holdsworth doing his usually wicked guitar solo: http://youtube.com/watch?v=OjWu9p-GTT4& ... ed&search=


----------



## handz (Oct 29, 2006)

Penderecki - Capriccio per oboe & orchestra

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrU6yuER0Ug

I like that


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks Handz! That's very cool. Let's have more ensemble/orchestral videos.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 2, 2006)

Amazing drum machine player David Fingers Haynes: http://youtube.com/watch?v=OjWu9p-GTT4& ... ed&search=

and more: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oThXwURL ... ed&search=


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 2, 2006)

I had forgotten how talented Bill Bruford was - the cue sounds like vintage Return to Forever stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, RTF were really cool. I saw them at the Palladium in the early 80s. So many notes flying!!! You do know though that Bruford was never in that band. I saw Holdsworth's band with the incredible Jeff Berlin in the early 80s as well. They were so sweet-sounding. I guess there's a lot to be said for blending prog-rock with jazz!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah - Lenny White on drums on RTF. Bruford had a jazz flavor in his drumming - but this takes the cake. Superb.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 5, 2006)

Tobias turned me on to this Quebec acoustic guitarist called Eric Mongrain. Wickedly beautiful guitar technique: http://youtube.com/watch?v=aYp2BLJNny8


----------



## Hermitage59 (Nov 6, 2006)

Pando @ Thu Oct 26 said:


> Aah, the nirvana of high-school bands
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAMyQdBWhUw




Panda, 'thanks' for posting this. :shock: 

That's truly awful.

When ego blinds the unwitting to reality.


----------



## Hermitage59 (Nov 6, 2006)

Mahal @ Fri Oct 27 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri 27 Oct said:
> 
> 
> > As a moderator, I'm seriously tempted to banish that last post to neverland! But, in the spirit of this place, allow me instead to strongly suggest that a parallel thread be started called, The Worst YouTube Videos... :lol:
> ...




Damn that's bad.

It's obvious the 'singer' owns the pa.


----------



## Hermitage59 (Nov 6, 2006)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Oct 27 said:


> Some jazz gems:
> 
> Bill Evans does Waltz for Debby: http://youtube.com/watch?v=dH3GSrCmzC8
> 
> ...



Ned, here's another thumbs up fpr posting Bill Evans. Remarkable player who made it all look so easy, as Paul remarked.


----------



## PaulR (Nov 6, 2006)

I think this is what got me into music in the first place.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSHrPJBw50s

And don't you just love Howard  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkrsjynpGOU

And this was an unusual sound when it came out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thlfYuJ7Eow

Thanks to this lady

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyP7R9RSV-o

And of course - there was this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y4crGU7dkg

Fuck! I want that ROBOT!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for that Forbidden Planet trailer, Paul! I still get goosebumps when I hear/see the intro to Land of the Giants (John Williams): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg1F6L0fuwc


----------



## PaulR (Nov 6, 2006)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Nov 06 said:


> Thanks for that Forbidden Planet trailer, Paul! I still get goosebumps when I hear/see the intro to Land of the Giants (John Williams): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg1F6L0fuwc



Ha! I was too old to get in to that - but I do remember Heather Young's tight clothing quite well.

This was more my era as a kid. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeBUMYG-iP4

And this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OL1F4sb_zs

Not bad for 1951 - and Herrmann's score is fair.

At the end of this scene Michael Rennie is saying - Gort, what the fuck do you think you're doing? (rough translation).


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh YEAH, LIS, great theme! It's sad that they just don't make TV themes like they used to. For eg, I've gotten hooked on Heroes (NBC), but I can't say that I care for its incredibly short theme (if you can even call it that). I love 24 and the fantastic Sean Callery, but it's theme? What theme? I can't get into Lost, but what is its theme anyways?


----------



## PaulR (Nov 6, 2006)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Nov 06 said:


> I can't get into Lost, but what is its theme anyways?



I've never understood why anyone watches that serial. What is it that people see in it exactly? Have they not read Golding's book? What metaphors are the viewers of Lost actually looking for? What am I trying to say?

I watched it twice and wound up wishing I was a cocaine addict. What a load of bollocks that programme is.

Here's a nice theme. Notice how the string sound changes over time. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYKMnTADbxY


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 10, 2006)

Fantastic musical use of video editing by the talented Lasse Gjertsen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzqumbhfxRo


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 7, 2007)

Glitch YouTube? Now we're talking! Alva Noto (the amazing Carsten Nicolai) and Sakamoto:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGFJa8PAFqU


----------



## linwood (Jan 7, 2007)

Frank McComb 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nXWt56mRSc


----------



## Lpp (Jan 8, 2007)

Bobby Mc Ferrin "Ave Maria" with the crowd... always brings tears to my eyes. Unforgettable...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PgvJg7D6Qck


Never thought this might work


----------



## D.J. (Jan 8, 2007)

My Brother and I got to sing with him on stage at one of his concerts.


What a memory. Thanks for the link.


----------



## PolarBear (Mar 3, 2007)

Time to bump a cool thread again:
http://www.porkolt.com/commercials/guinness/hands/beer/art/guinness-hands-17907.html (http://www.porkolt.com/commercials/guin ... 17907.html)


----------



## Hermitage59 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Edited.*

Removed.


----------



## PolarBear (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Hermitage, while the first two might fit here perhaps - please stick to music related videos in this thread!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree 100%. o/~


----------



## PolarBear (Apr 16, 2007)

Ahh... this threads needs a bump, and I got a cool video for that: Swiss drummers!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmN8aKgF4OM

More battery battle:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yFR3PA5KgM

Enjoy!
PolarBear


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 18, 2007)

John Cage performs Water Walk on tv in a 1960 game show. Pretty wild!: 

http://blog.wfmu.org/freeform/2007/04/j ... on_a_.html


----------



## VonRichter (May 18, 2007)

My favorite: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORqkP56ci1Q

Of course, I am biased.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 19, 2007)

Exceprt from Stravinsky's The Rite of Spring:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phIRRINOF

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqB6nz_enn4&NR=1


----------

